# Me



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

I think this is the place to tell something about myself. I have been interested in opera for about 10 years. I started by Pavarotti and now I have moved to the 50's.

Singers that I like(not all listed):

Tenors

Di Stefano
Del Monaco
Corelli
Kraus
Gigli
Schipa
Domingo
Pavarotti
Carreras
Gedda

Sopranos

Callas
Tebaldi
Fleming
Scotto
Freni

Baritones

Gobbi

Though I listed another sopranos than Callas. La Divina is absolutely my favorite and I mostly listen to her. With tenors it is easier for me to listen to others than Di Stefano. It's nice to sometimes to listen to Pippo caressing the words and then switch to Del Monaco for his very dramatic interpretations. 

Like most people I like to sing. I only started singing a few months ago. I like to sing tenor arias, I know my voice is lower than a tenor, but I don't know baritone arias well enough to sing them. I sing along with recordings which is easy and fun. I know nothing about notes and technique, but it is nice to sing for my own pleasure. And besides I hate public performing and I don't even have a good voice.

I'm most proud of my diminuendi which I can do somewhat successfully up to a certain point. Not of course near as smoothly as Di Stefano and others. But personally I nice achievement for me.

I think this is enough for know.


----------

